# Co2 Injector



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.sicceus.com/co2.html

Saw this in the new TFH. 
Wondering if anybody has any knowledge about it or is currently using one now?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Not new technology, but unit is cheaper than the first system of this type. Cartridges cost less than before too. I think the first system was around $200+ and this system is closer to $100. Refills for first system were $50+ and supposedly $35 for this system. I'm thinking it would be okay for 40g and smaller tanks since more than that requires at least 2. Cartridges are estimated to last about 2 months or so depending on tank size and water specs. Cheaper in the short term, but more expensive in the long term. You can get a basic CO2 system easily for $200 or less new and your tank should last 2-3 times as long as that carbon block and cost 2-3 times less to refill. I'd be willing try it on a small planted table top tank (16g or less) as it would seem perfect for that use and the carbon cartridge should last longer.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Cheaper in the short term, but more expensive in the long term.


Thanks for the reply PT. 
This statement in particular is exactly what came to mind after I recieved the price list email. I had a price in my mind for the unit/refills and that was about half what they are wanting. When I realized the cost of the refills and how many times I'd be refilling annually its just not what I had hoped it to be....a cheap way for me to inject CO2 into my 75.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

nothing beats a co2 tank and regulator combo.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

maknwar said:


> nothing beats a co2 tank and regulator combo.


I am so poor though dude. 
Just better save my pennies.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Lifer374 said:


> nothing beats a co2 tank and regulator combo.


I am so poor though dude. 
Just better save my pennies.
[/quote]
co2 tanks are cheap from automotive places... I got my 5lb bottle filled for cheap, we buy oxy and argon and acetylene or however thats spelled from them so I figured why not ask for co2


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You can find regulators used for like $40, tanks around $30.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I got my set up used for a hundred. reg, diffuser and 5lb tank. tank last 6 months and cost 14 bucks to fill at the welding shop. I agree I never had good luck with any other type of system.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

ryanimpreza said:


> I got my set up used for a hundred. reg, diffuser and 5lb tank. tank last 6 months and cost 14 bucks to fill at the welding shop. I agree I never had good luck with any other type of system.


Local welding shops have diffusers? or just the tank and co2? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

What are your tank specs?

I trust Flourish more than some of these low tech Co2 diffuser. Flourish at least give plant something to work with without messing with water quality.

I loved my pressurized system, but I too am a bit poor so I'll likely use little amounts of Flourish over one of these units.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> I got my set up used for a hundred. reg, diffuser and 5lb tank. tank last 6 months and cost 14 bucks to fill at the welding shop. I agree I never had good luck with any other type of system.


Local welding shops have diffusers? or just the tank and co2? lol
[/quote]
clearly states fill at welding shop.


----------

